# Larger capacity iPod touch/iPhone



## bbloke (Feb 5, 2008)

Larger capacity iPhones and iPod touches have just been released:

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2008/02/05iphoneipodtouch.html



			
				Apple said:
			
		

> CUPERTINO, CaliforniaFebruary 5, 2008Apple® today added new models of the iPhone and iPod® touch which have double the memory, doubling the amount of music, photos and videos that customers can carry with them wherever they go. The revolutionary iPhone now comes in a new 16GB model for $499, joining the 8GB model for $399. iPod touch now comes in a 32GB model for $499, joining the 16GB model for $399 and the 8GB model for $299.
> 
> For some users, theres never enough memory, said Greg Joswiak, Apples vice president of Worldwide iPod and iPhone Product Marketing. Now people can enjoy even more of their music, photos and videos on the most revolutionary mobile phone and best Wi-Fi mobile device in the world.
> 
> ...



At the time of writing, I can see the updated hardware in the US (online) Apple Store, but not in the UK store.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 6, 2008)

I find this very surprising. With 3rd party apps coming at the end of this month, and the strong possibility of a 3G iPhone announcement soon, there is bound to be a 'special event' keynote within the next few weeks. Everyone (myself included) thought that seeing as they didn't announce 16GB iPhones at MacWorld, that meant they were saving it for an all-iPhone keynote to mark the launch of 3rd party apps. 

With this news, do people still think there will be a keynote for 3rd party app announcement?

also, 32GB SSD. yikes, that's pretty impressive! I presume this would thicken the touch somewhat though.


----------



## Qion (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank The Cheese said:


> I find this very surprising. With 3rd party apps coming at the end of this month, and the strong possibility of a 3G iPhone announcement soon, there is bound to be a 'special event' keynote within the next few weeks. Everyone (myself included) thought that seeing as they didn't announce 16GB iPhones at MacWorld, that meant they were saving it for an all-iPhone keynote to mark the launch of 3rd party apps.
> 
> With this news, do people still think there will be a keynote for 3rd party app announcement?
> 
> also, 32GB SSD. yikes, that's pretty impressive! I presume this would thicken the touch somewhat though.









It looks like they've done the impossible, actually. It's a little salty, though; I'd rather have a 16GB iPhone.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd expect that greater solid state storage would not necessarily increase the thickness, depending on how it was done.  If the choice was two 8 GB chips or two 16 GB chips, I'd expect thicknesses to be the same or similar.  If additional chips had to be included, that might be another matter.

Qion: I don't quite follow, what do you mean that it looks a bit "salty?"  If you mean the appearance, I actually preference the subtler appearance of the iPod touch over the iPhone, but it's a matter opinion.


----------



## Qion (Feb 6, 2008)

bbloke said:


> Qion: I don't quite follow, what do you mean that it looks a bit "salty?"  If you mean the appearance, I actually preference the subtler appearance of the iPod touch over the iPhone, but it's a matter opinion.



Sorry. Maybe it's a colloquialism, I intended "pricey".

EDIT: Just checked on Google, evidently the term comes from a rough Polish translation.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, OK.  Thanks, I learn something new everyday.  


In the UK, I guess the equivalent would be "dear," although I also hear usage of "minty."  

Reminds me of an awful joke...  "I paid £20 for a haunch of venison.  Was that deer?"    *Ahem*


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think there's going to be a 3G version of the iPhone quite yet.  They wouldn't come out with this now only to release the 3G in a few months.  I think if anything it'll be the end of the year 2008.  3G still seems to be a little too power hungry for most people's tastes.


----------



## Qion (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't really understand the obsession with 3G anyway. The amount of time I spend in public in places that don't have Wi-Fi is incredibly minimal, and my area isn't exactly Hondo City. With Wi-Fi coverage getting better and better, what's the point in forcing the standard into existence? I rarely get the urge to download a full-length movie in 1080p whilst eating at a fancy restaurant in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 6, 2008)

True.  From what I've heard 3G isn't always that fast anyways.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe in the US 3G isnt that spread fast or important, but in many European countries basically all new phones come with 3G and it works in all big cities and villages, so to many people 3G is very important - and Apple is a company that always looked into the future, so when Apple announced the iPhone, people expected 3G and since it didnt come then they still expect it now in the 3rd revision.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 7, 2008)

What's the battery life on the 3G phones though?  From what I've heard you basically have to recharge the phones every day because the battery doesn't last that long.  Then because li-ion batteries only last for about 300 charge cycles and they're dead, Apple would definitely have to offer a user replaceable battery because the battery would be dead in a year.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice timing, AT&T expanding it's 3G network
http://www.macworld.com/article/131994/2008/02/att3g.html


----------



## Qion (Feb 7, 2008)

This type of thing makes me want to travel forward in time five years to see just how fast wireless actually gets... I admit, it would be very cool to be constantly connected to a massively fast internet. I believe the average person is overlooking the more important consequence of this, though. A network like that, with the right devices, could not just enhance our social interaction, but warp it to a point that physical location is a moot point.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 7, 2008)

I think that's the ultimate goal.  Perhaps in 10 years we might have that vision like in Star Trek where any device can interface magically with every other device and share information.  

BTW I think the lack of 3G is definitely holding back the iPhone sales in the international market because from what I hear they're not selling very well in places like Germany and France compared to the US.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 7, 2008)

Captain Code said:


> Perhaps in 10 years we might have that vision like in Star Trek where any device can interface magically with every other device and share information.


Sounds like wireless Firewire, or "Fire."


----------



## symphonix (Feb 7, 2008)

Captain Code said:


> BTW I think the lack of 3G is definitely holding back the iPhone sales in the international market because from what I hear they're not selling very well in places like Germany and France compared to the US.



I suspect Apple planned from the very outset that iPhone would have to become a range of iPhone models for various purposes - with and without GPS, 3G, two cameras and so on. I'm pretty sure though that they were determined not to dilute the iPhone brand until it was well and truly established, and so they've had to restrict it to one model (with memory or specification bumps as needed) at least for the next year or so.


----------



## limike28 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am sure that Apple will move iPhone to 3G when the time is right, and they have worked out issues, (ie battery life).   If you remember they did a similar thing with adding video to the iPod.  Everyone was pushing for video, but Apple didn't rush into it.   Doing something just to say you did it can be a dangerous thing if you don't do it right.  

As far as dilluting the iPhone name, I would expect at some time there may be more than one version of the iPhone.  However, in Apple fashion I am sure this will be a very limited scope.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 8, 2008)

Captain Code said:


> What's the battery life on the 3G phones though?  From what I've heard you basically have to recharge the phones every day because the battery doesn't last that long.



Well I cant speak for all phones in Austria, let alone Europe but most 3G (actually called UMTS btw) phones hold for approx. 3 days. If you don't use it a lot then maybe 5 days.



Captain Code said:


> Then because li-ion batteries only last for about 300 charge cycles and they're dead, Apple would definitely have to offer a user replaceable battery because the battery would be dead in a year.



iPhones use li-ion batteries? Most phones don't though because my 9 year old Nokia still recharges and holds around a week (though just with GSM).


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 8, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> iPhones use li-ion batteries? Most phones don't though because my 9 year old Nokia still recharges and holds around a week (though just with GSM).



I don't know specifically about the iPhone because I can't buy one here but my cell phone uses li-ion and the computers usually use lithium polymer which has a life fairly similar to li-ion of 300-500 charge cycles depending on the manufacturer.

I would guess it's probably li-polymer.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 9, 2008)

Captain Code said:


> I would guess it's probably li-polymer.



I've never heard of li-polymer, but I guess it must be.

How long does a normal iPhone actually hold? I guess with the big touch-screen not very long! And WLAN also uses a lot of power.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not sure how long it lasts, maybe someone that has one can comment on that.  And surprisingly the wifi chipset takes less power than the 3G chipset does.


----------



## Qion (Feb 9, 2008)

My 8GB iPhone usually gives me about 4.5 hours of web browsing with no music, 3.5 hours with music (256Kb/s VBR), and 20 hours of audio playback. I've found that the standby time is absolute rubbish, seeing that I have to charge the damn thing from 70% every morning. I don't even try leaving it on for two days in a row. I have never been on a call for more than two hours, so I can't really give an estimate on that, but I will say Apple's reported 8 hours is probably wrong.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Feb 21, 2008)

All it takes is a visit to wikipedia. I thought you knew that by now.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iphone


----------

